# Monk Parakeets - AKA Quaker Parrots



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Stargazer suggested I post these, so here we go...

This flock of Monk Parakeets were found in an elementary school yard on the NW side of Corpus Christi last Sunday.

They are small parrots, roughly the same size as a White-winged Dove, with a wingspan of about 18 inches. Deep Blue Gulf and I estimated the size of this group at about two dozen birds. A nearby resident informed us that there are closer to 100 birds in the colony.

More info about them can be found at
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monk_Parakeet

Dick


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the action in number one. The slower shutter (movement in wings) really does it for me for some reason.. Crop it and burn the edges a little and thats a really interesting picture.... 
Im not much on bird photography but i think the foreground and backround of the pics really distract the viewer from the subject.IMO Try shooting the birds or bird on a lone limb or anything that brings the direct attention to the bird itself. That should greatly improve the AF as well.... Other people who shoot animals on the board could be more helpful. I always see you on the board for techinacal and mechanical answers for people. Glad to see you get involved in the software...HEHE BLAH


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree Dances, but the darn things wouldn't land on a limb. They were either peckin' around in that grass or they were gone!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

We have a few that visit our backyard feeders. Only a few though. Don't want a "colony" around my house.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

There's a colony down in San Leon at a friends place up in some palms.. Can you say noisey and continous clatter...

They are quite pretty, I hope to get some shots.....:dance: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Those crazy parrots are breeding like crazy in Houston also. Now I'm starting to see them in South Houston, Pasadena, close to Downtown Houston, San Leon, Kemah, Seabrook. They are survivors no doubt.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good to see ya posting Dick. Yall have some interesting birds down that way. Hope to see somemore..
Hoping to get back down there is the early spring. Ill give you and tom a shout. Ill also need to give Snagged a ring also since we got our wires crossed last time..


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

sandybottom said:


> Those crazy parrots are breeding like crazy in Houston also. Now I'm starting to see them in South Houston, Pasadena, close to Downtown Houston, San Leon, Kemah, Seabrook. They are survivors no doubt.


I've seen a flock of 25 or so in the Seabrook Ship Yard. They were up in the palms on the way to 3 Amigos. Cool birds, but they sure are noisy.

Good pictures Formula4Fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

We have several colonies in Austin that have huge nests up in the lights at the soccer and baseball fields in Zilker Park. They are noisy boogers when they roost. Beautiful birds, but very hard to get close to.


----------

